# rx 5700 Sapphire is not detected anywhere after BIOS modding.



## umansia (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi,
I just bought a rx 5700 Sapphire and started mining. I was getting 52 mh/s and tried to BIOS modding on HiveOS. But after modding, GPU become undetechable anywhere. HiveOS can't see it, Windows 10 can't see it (both in device manager and Atiflash). But GPU got power, its lights on and fans are spinning. 
After sometime i gave up and switch to secondary BIOS. (I am lucky that it has dual BIOS) After my problem i couln't dare to try another BIOS flash on second BIOS of the card. So i am mining without BIOS modding right now.

My question is, can i somehow reset first BIOS of the it while the GPU is working on second BIOS? If i can do that i will be able to try BIOS modding again.


----------



## Lindatje (Mar 23, 2021)

@umansia
Yes you can, turn on your computer and if you are logged into windows (or another OS) you can put the switch back to where you want the bios on and do the flash.


----------



## umansia (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank you, i didn't know you could do that!


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 25, 2021)

resale value of BIOS modded cards is far lower than stock in used video card market


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 25, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> resale value of BIOS modded cards is far lower than stock in used video card market


where the fuck are you getting that logic from ?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't use "atiflash"!


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 25, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> where the fuck are you getting that logic from ?


I was paid to refurbish 100 GTX 690 cards, so that they would work properly


----------



## Lindatje (Mar 25, 2021)

RED BIOS EDITOR and MorePowerTool for Polaris, Navi and Big Navi - MPT 1.3.18 | igor'sLAB
					

New curve options have been added. Of course we would be very happy about a feedback in the forum about the use of this new function! The More PowerTool (MPT) has been also revised once again for the…




					www.igorslab.de


----------

